# need despearate help.



## fxartist (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw a book a couple years ago on special effects for a haunter. It was for home haunting, but it was only a preview and explained how to make it look as though your actor was bisected on a platform by a chainsaw, and began explaining how to make it look as though your actor was on fire, but then the book preview ended. If anyone owns this book, or recognizes this description, please give me the name. If it helps, they were talking about how they got the fire idea from their car mirror or something like that.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sound more like a magic secrets book then a haunt book. Try searching Amazon for Magic secrets and see what comes up.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

See if any of these fit the bill...
http://www.thefind.com/family/info-haunted-illusions-book


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

thats sound like the book " How to run a financially successful haunted house".

i have read a few chapters in it and i think thats one of them.

if not then give it a read and see what pops up with it.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

The lighting-someone-on-fire sounds like a version of *Pepper's Ghost*. Use a mirror, reflective glass, and a dimmer light to create the illusion. Many tutorials here to build one of those.


----------

